# What's Bristols local newspaper called?



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 10, 2006)

and have they got a website, I need to look something up pretty quickly.

Cheers


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2006)

It's the Evening post innt?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's the Evening post innt?


yep - which used to be a nicely naff old rag until it was bought by a pornographer and now has tabloid headlines


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 10, 2006)

'This is Bristol'

is the Evening Post website.

http://www.thisisbristol.com/


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 10, 2006)

Cheers Boss!


----------



## Rollem (Feb 10, 2006)

whats the green'un (sp??) then

or is that just football?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 10, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> yep - which used to be a nicely naff old rag until it was bought by a pornographer and now has tabloid headlines


The Post is owned by Northcliffe (Viscount Rothermere) not Express Newspapers (Northern and Shell) which is owned by pornographer Richard Desmond.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> The Post is owned by Northcliffe (Viscount Rothermere) not Express Newspapers (Northern and Shell) which is owned by pornographer Richard Desmond.


Oops   
A very long time ago I heard a rumour that a certain David Sullivan (?) had bought it .. subsequently I started noticing the tabloid headlines and clearly drew the wrong conclusion.

edit:

it appears he tried to in 1990 but was stopped.



> Standing Committee E
> Communications Bill
> Tuesday 4 February 2003
> 
> ...



http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...bristol+evening+post&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=4


----------



## laptop (Feb 11, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> The Post is owned by Northcliffe (Viscount Rothermere)



And Rothermere's Daily Mail & General Trust is putting the whole of Northcliffe (abt 85 local and regional papers) up for sale.

So they're shedding journalists to make the papers worse (and because the stock market _always_ rewards managements who fire people, regardless of logic).


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 11, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> And Rothermere's Daily Mail & General Trust is putting the whole of Northcliffe (abt 85 local and regional papers) up for sale.
> 
> So they're shedding journalists to make the papers worse (and because the stock market _always_ rewards managements who fire people, regardless of logic).


Precisely what's happening at the Post, where along with sister paper The Western Daily Press, they're making 36 journalists redundant in Bristol.
But funnily enough there's a stampede to leave the place as local journos would rather take their chances as freelances or corporate PRs than spend any more time working at Northcliffe.
Rumour has it that more-or-less the whole feature writing team at The Post put in for voluntary redundancy. Morale must be good, eh?


----------



## Isambard (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just about to mention the Western Daily Press!  I was so glad when my parents stopped reading it. They switched to The Times and althouh I hate Murdoch seeing the WDP around was nauseating. Its like the Daily Mail but with added bigotry and the price cattle are fetching in Somerset markets.


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 12, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> And Rothermere's Daily Mail & General Trust is putting the whole of Northcliffe (abt 85 local and regional papers) up for sale.



Three bidders are in the final round - looks like its going to Newsquest Media Group - US parent company is Gannett Inc - publishers of USA Today.

Work that one out!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 12, 2006)

mikeinworthing said:
			
		

> Three bidders are in the final round - looks like its going to Newsquest Media Group - US parent company is Gannett Inc - publishers of USA Today.
> 
> Work that one out!


Yep it's Newsquest or one of two shadowy private equity firms. Interesting times ahead for the remnants of Bristol's newspaper industry...


----------



## mikeinworthing (Feb 13, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Yep it's Newsquest or one of two shadowy private equity firms. Interesting times ahead for the remnants of Bristol's newspaper industry...



Well if that's the choice - it has to be Newsquest, despite what anyone may think of their parent company, at least their UK operation include 'news' people - rather than just bean counters employed by private equity firms!

- and they are not Rothermere 'Black-shirt' supporters!


----------



## chio (Feb 17, 2006)

Northcliffe's been taken off the market.

http://media.guardian.co.uk/presspublishing/story/0,,1711954,00.html


----------



## Rollem (Feb 23, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> whats the green'un (sp??) then
> 
> or is that just football?


*ahem*


----------



## chio (Feb 23, 2006)

Green'uns, Pink'uns etc. tend to be the Saturday afternoon / evening football papers - sadly closing left, right and centre!


----------



## 3_D (Feb 24, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> whats the green'un (sp??) then
> 
> or is that just football?






			
				chio said:
			
		

> Green'uns, Pink'uns etc. tend to be the Saturday afternoon / evening football papers - sadly closing left, right and centre!


Yeah the Green Un was the Evil Post's surprisingly excellent Saturday evening sports paper with hot-off-the-presses match reports, results & stuff. Closed down in the early 80's, reintroduced mid-nineties to a rapturous welcome, but finally pulled a couple of months ago due to 'falling sales'. Now a 'free' version, stripped of much of its content, is put out 48 hours too late in Monday editions of the Evil Post.

Was an invaluable and unique resource covering all manner of local and minority sports. Should come as a surprise to no one that the owners give not a fuck about all that though.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 26, 2006)

3_D said:
			
		

> Yeah the Green Un was the Evil Post's surprisingly excellent Saturday evening sports paper with hot-off-the-presses match reports, results & stuff. Closed down in the early 80's, reintroduced mid-nineties to a rapturous welcome, but finally pulled a couple of months ago due to 'falling sales'. Now a 'free' version, stripped of much of its content, is put out 48 hours too late in Monday editions of the Evil Post.
> 
> Was an invaluable and unique resource covering all manner of local and minority sports. Should come as a surprise to no one that the owners give not a fuck about all that though.


Yep, The Green Un, despite its formulaic match reports and horrifying cock-ups was a minor journalistic miracle. How do you get a paper out that quick? The Post sports desk put the Post's ragbag of bone idle incompetents in their news room to shame.
Readers and sports fans will be glad to hear, though, that new Editor Mike Norton has now introduced a 'Horse and Pony' section for the Saturday edition of the Post. Great.


----------

